# Questions about creation



## cih1355 (Mar 15, 2004)

The Bible says that living things reproduce after their own kind. Which taxonomic classification would be the equivalent to the Biblical &quot;kind&quot;? 

Is it contrary to Scripture to believe that the earth used to have only one continent and that continent split apart into different continents? Some creationists believe that Pangea split apart during Noah's Flood. They maintain that when Pangea was split apart, the continents drifted apart from each other at a very rapid rate.

Genesis 1:7-8 says that there were waters above and below the firmament. Would the waters above the firmament be a water vapor canopy that would have given the entire earth a warm tropical climate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

[quote:a202f338b2]
Is it contrary to Scripture to believe that the earth used to have only one continent and that continent split apart into different continents? Some creationists believe that Pangea split apart during Noah's Flood. They maintain that when Pangea was split apart, the continents drifted apart from each other at a very rapid rate. 
[/quote:a202f338b2]

I do not see that it contradicts scripture in any way.


----------



## Answerman (Mar 15, 2004)

[quote:15ba4a985b]
The Bible says that living things reproduce after their own kind. Which taxonomic classification would be the equivalent to the Biblical &quot;kind&quot;? 
[/quote:15ba4a985b]

This would depend on how much genetic variability God programmed in the original &quot;kind&quot;, from what I currently know about the classifications of taxonomy, I would guess that the family classification would be the closest to the biblical kind. My reasoning for this guess is based on the fact that you do not see any new genetic information required to branch downward into a seperate &quot;species&quot;.


[quote:15ba4a985b]
Genesis 1:7-8 says that there were waters above and below the firmament. Would the waters above the firmament be a water vapor canopy that would have given the entire earth a warm tropical climate?
[/quote:15ba4a985b]

I lean toward the theory of some kind of canopy but I do not hold dogmatically to this theory. I think the evidence supports that the environment was more conducive to life and longetivity before Noah's flood than after it, but exactly what those conditions were and how it was acheived is a matter of much scientific speculation.

In Christ,
David

[Edited on 3-15-2004 by Answerman]


----------

